# GSD~Remember the Name



## onyx'girl

Recognize any of these? What an amazing breed!
can't get the link to work, and can't delete this thread, still working on it!


----------



## onyx'girl

http://www.youtube.com/user/maximum411#p/a/u/1/3f***QqcOwA


----------



## bboylayz

Here you go: YouTube - The German Shepherd Dog- Remember the Name

 The Youtube URL unfortunately contains a "swear word" in the id number haha!


----------



## bboylayz

Do you know what the story behind 2:20 is? Made me tear up without even knowing the back story haha.


----------



## elisabeth_00117

I got goosebumps watching that - I LOVE it.

I also had to give Stark a nice cuddle and pat on the back. 

Great video!


----------



## Lucy Dog

Best breed of dog there is. Nice video.


----------



## onyx'girl

bboylayz said:


> Here you go: YouTube - The German Shepherd Dog- Remember the Name
> 
> The Youtube URL unfortunately contains a "swear word" in the id number haha!


Thanks for fixing that....I didn't notice it! I don't know the backstory on anything other than the dog leading the ER to the fire. The person that made it got all the clips off youtube.


----------



## Wolfgeist

Video almost made me tear up! Amazing!


----------



## carmspack

remember the name , remember the purpose. 
This video was great because it showed the dog working , being useful , underlined by the von Stephanitz quote at the end.
note the GSD doing traditional herding vs the border collie round ups we see too often.
My friends who do forestry management with sheep and dogs in Germany work exactly like this , up and down the road side keeping the sheep contained .
Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## BlackthornGSD

What is the sport around 3:12 -- like lure coursing + agility obstacles?


----------



## Jessiewessie99

Awesome video. I love that song!


----------



## Klamari

Loved it!!! Thanks for posting!


----------



## rjThor

That's a great video, and the music to it loved it. Showed it to RJ, so he could see all the potential our Thor has....Thanks


----------



## koda00

:wub: it!!!!


----------



## rebelsgirl

Loved it and shared it on FB. It was an awesome video!


----------



## Metro_Mike

Well I found this video about a month ago. Thought I would bring it back up from an older post. 

Had to send it to my friends who own belgian malinois. After all they sent me this picture:









*So here is the link to the video I sent*


----------



## selzer

The video was great, but the music -- ick! Couldn't show that to the nieces.


----------



## Metro_Mike

Yes, I like the video in that it encompassed many of the roles/sports/jobs of the GSD.

And the music well it does have a few bad words.


----------



## erfunhouse

What an amazing video! My daughter listens to this song before tournaments (phenominal soccer player at 10...watch for her! LOL...she loves the sport and is rather like a GSD herself...pain, pleasure, it's all the same when it comes to working for her!) and the song gave me a HUGE lump remembering my Metro!


----------



## Mikelia

Amazing video! I love that song, there is a pit bull video to the same song and it is an awesome video too.
Buddy is the gsd who led the police through the back roads to the burning house. Here is the video 



 .
Aww, I'm all full of emotion loving my shepherds right now


----------



## wolfy dog

Yep, so glad to have one of these magical dogs.


----------

